# Intense Stomach Gurgling - Help



## BrittsBunny (Dec 12, 2012)

I have never heard such intense stomach gurgling from Wrangler. This stasis episode is the worse by far. 

I really don't know what to do at this point. It's 3:05 in the morning and I have been pumping him periodically with fluids, food, and infant gas-relief drops. It only seems to be getting worse.

If he's not better by morning, I am going to have to take him to the vet. I really was hoping and praying that it wouldn't come to this. 

I don't know if anyone is up and can offer me some support or advice. I just feel so bad for him and there's nothing that I can do to make him feel better


----------



## Pipp (Dec 12, 2012)

You don't want to give him fluids and food... best thing is just tummy massages and hay, if he'll eat it. How is he acting? 

sas :/


----------



## Happi Bun (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm so sorry. I know how scary these situations can be. It sounds like he has a build up of gas which is evident by the loud gurgling. This could be causing quite a bit of pain and discomfort. I know in your other thread you mentioned you were only giving him a drop or two of Simethicone because you were unsure how to measure 1 cc. It is the same as 1 mL. So go ahead and give him that if you haven't done so already. It should at least provide him with some relief.


----------



## BrittsBunny (Dec 12, 2012)

Thank you for the replies. It has been a long night and he still isn't feeling better. It's almost 6:00 AM now my time.

I just syringed him some water because I am worried about dehydration. I had given him the Pedia Care Infant Relief Gas Drops earlier last night but it didn't seem to help comfort him whatsoever. He only got worse.

He is so lethargic now. The only somewhat positive news is that his stomach isn't as loud and violent as it sounded a couple of hours ago. But it's not enough improvement to make me feel better. 

If he still hasn't improved in a couple of hours, I am going to see about taking him to the vet.


----------



## BrittsBunny (Dec 12, 2012)

*UPDATE*

Wrangler is very lethargic, however his stomach gurgling has settled somewhat it seems. He's still in quite a bit of pain though.

I just got off the phone with my vet office and there are no available vets today that would be able to see him. The closest rabbit-knowledgeable vet clinics are about 30-45 minutes from where I live. I have my last, huge final today so there is no way I can make it up there and back. 

I am totally stressing out. I am scared of losing my rabbit.

I really need help of what steps to take next.

I have been syringing him water and I just gave him another dose of Infant Gas-Relief Drops. I know that he needs to eat, but I am scared that will only add to whatever is blocked in his system. 

I read online that I could give him Banamine - which I have in the fridge for our horses. I just don't know how much to give.

If anything else, I could run to the store and get him pineapple and pumpkin. But at this point I don't know how much that will help.


----------



## whitelop (Dec 12, 2012)

I would get some pumpkin for him. High fiber and it tends to get everything moving. You can get the plain canned pumpkin or squash baby food. I usually give the baby food. 
I don't know about the pineapple juice, because its high in sugar and the sugar won't help with the stasis issues. I may be wrong. 
I'm not sure about the banamine either. 

Make sure he has ample hay available to munch on if the mood should strike him. The thing with the gas drops is, they don't take the gas away, the break the big bubbles into smaller bubbles and make them easier to move around and less painful. 

I'm sorry you're having to go through this! ray:


----------



## BrittsBunny (Dec 12, 2012)

whitelop said:


> I would get some pumpkin for him. High fiber and it tends to get everything moving. You can get the plain canned pumpkin or squash baby food. I usually give the baby food.
> I don't know about the pineapple juice, because its high in sugar and the sugar won't help with the stasis issues. I may be wrong.
> I'm not sure about the banamine either.
> 
> ...



Thank you whitelop for responding. I am getting ready to head to the store to go get some pumpkin. I am going to stock up on pumpkin, pineapple, some fresh veggies, pedialyte, and a banana...however, I know that the pineapple and banana are high in sugar, so I won't be giving that to him right away. 

I am going to go ahead with the pumpkin. Can I just syringe it to him? It would be great if he ate it on his own.

I sure do wish I had the Critical Care on hand. I've never heard of it until now.


----------



## whitelop (Dec 12, 2012)

Mash up his pellets with water and maybe some pumpkin and feed that to him. If he eats the pumpkin on his own, that would be great. If not, syringe it to him. The same with the mashed pellet slurry. I would do pumpkin first then see how he does, then do the slurry if he seems a little better. 

Remember lots of tummy massages too. I think cilantro is good for the tummy, if he'll eat it. Make sure to give it wet to help with hydration.


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh i'm so sorry this is happening to your bun. I hope all goes well. How is his poop? Is he pooping at all?


----------



## JBun (Dec 12, 2012)

There are some cases of stasis where feeding them won't help them, when there is a complete blockage and if he has bloat. In those cases you have to get your rabbit to the vet. I'm very concerned about the lethargy. It's not a good indication and a vet really needs to see your rabbit at this point. I'm really sorry you're in this situation and I hope you are able to work something out. Try your vet office again, tell them it's an emergency and that your rabbit is becoming lethargic. Maybe they will find a way to fit you in.


----------



## BrittsBunny (Dec 12, 2012)

So I've returned from the grocery store and I've loaded up on pumpkin, romaine lettuce, pineapple, bananas, and pedialyte.

I added some water to the pumpkin so that I could syringe it easily to him. He seemed to like it. I also put some in his dish to entice him to eat it on his own. Maybe he will later.

I also gave him some of the pedialyte and more water. He acted like he wanted to drink water from his bowl, but then kept turning his nose up to it. So I syringed him water after the electrolytes. 

I am going to give his system a chance to take all of that in before I give him anymore/anything else. 

He's gurgling seems to be quieting down, but I can still tell he is uncomfortable. I massaged him a lot last night, but I read somewhere that massaging can actually make the problem worse if there is a blockage?

He at least seems to be somewhat alert in the sense that he is moving his ears around to listen and he hates the fact that he is a dirty mess right now with his mouth and front paws being damp. He's gotten up a couple of times to wash his face.

As for poops, I haven't seen any today yet. He maybe pooped 3 little fecal balls last night - but that's it. 

I am thankful that I can spend mot of the day with him here at home. My final is later in the evening - hopefully he'll be fine alone for a couple of hours.

It would be beyond great if whatever is ailing him would pass before my final however. That would just completely ease my mind.


----------



## BrittsBunny (Dec 12, 2012)

JBun said:


> There are some cases of stasis where feeding them won't help them, when there is a complete blockage and if he has bloat. In those cases you have to get your rabbit to the vet. I'm very concerned about the lethargy. It's not a good indication and a vet really needs to see your rabbit at this point. I'm really sorry you're in this situation and I hope you are able to work something out. Try your vet office again, tell them it's an emergency and that your rabbit is becoming lethargic. Maybe they will find a way to fit you in.



It's not the fact that they can't fit me in - it's because they don't have any rabbit knowledgeable vets on duty today. However they'll be in tomorrow. 

The closest rabbit savvy vets are all at least 30-45 minutes away from me and I have to take a college final this evening. I am definitely in a rut.

I need my baby boy to get better or he is going to have to wait till tomorrow...I just hope and pray he'll pull through before then.


----------



## Cassiebunny (Dec 12, 2012)

This is such a deadly condition it is vital that you take your bunny to a vet. One sign of advanced stasis can be smaller poops due to the intestinal tract slowing. Normal bacterial flora is reduced and muscle contractions of the stomach & intestines is drastically slowed. The bunny shows signs of hunching over with a painful abdomen.
Can you call the school/college and ask the instructor if you can take your exam later in the day. OR...can you get someone else to take the bunny to a vet for you?
Things you can do to help:
1) massage abdomen with gentle deep rubs
2) "Cisapride or metoclopromide" are meds that can stimulate intestines
3) Simethicone helps break down gas to ease bloating
4) Keep adding fluid to bunny
5) Cyproheptadine will increase bunny's appetite to encourage eating hay
6) Hay and mixed green (leaf lettuce, kale, parsley or cilantro will help. Also,
7) "Oxbow Critical Care powdered dietary supplement mixed with water & syringe fed can give needed nutrition & fiber to get the gut moving again."
BOTTOM LINE: This condition is so serious you really should seek vet help right away. If the gut stops working altogether it is almost impossible to get it back working.


----------



## JBun (Dec 12, 2012)

Just do the best you can. It sounds like a difficult situation for you.

If he's alert enough to be washing his face, then it doesn't seem like he is too lethargic, which is good. If the lethargy is because of loss of electrolytes, then the pedialyte should help. I'm glad the gurgling seems to be settling down. You are doing everything you can for him and hopefully he'll keep improving.


----------



## whitelop (Dec 12, 2012)

Or you could just take him there and make them see him.


----------



## Cassiebunny (Dec 12, 2012)

Britts bunny.... Can you take your book(s) with you to study for your exam while you wait in the vet's office that is further away? I understand how difficult it is to get a bunny-knowledgeable vet...but please take the time to take your bunny in and study while you wait. I have been there/done that while in nursing school for BSN.

If you had left right after you started posting you could have been at the vet's already. Please take your baby in.


----------



## BrittsBunny (Dec 12, 2012)

whitelop said:


> Or you could just take him there and make them see him.



I don't want to have to take him to a vet that doesn't have the slightest clue about rabbits - there's a better chance that I would know more than he or she would unfortunately!

I am seriously doing the best I can in this situation. Obviously if I didn't have a final hanging over my head I would rush him to a rabbit savvy vet immediately.

I really hope his tract doesn't stop working. I have many people praying for him including myself. 

This is seriously a miserable day. Nothing is going right. 

This is my last final of the semester, it's at 5:30 PM, and I still have loads of more studying to do. Unfortunately in college, professors (especially this one) don't give you a lot of grace. I am not trying to weigh which is more valuable, my rabbit or college, because they are both extremely important to me.

It's just rough because my rabbit is very ill on the day of my final. I am so aggravated and I feel completely helpless. I honestly just want to cry because I am doing the best I can in this particular situation.


----------



## BrittsBunny (Dec 12, 2012)

Cassiebunny said:


> Britts bunny.... Can you take your book(s) with you to study for your exam while you wait in the vet's office that is further away? I understand how difficult it is to get a bunny-knowledgeable vet...but please take the time to take your bunny in and study while you wait. I have been there/done that while in nursing school for BSN.
> 
> If you had left right after you started posting you could have been at the vet's already. Please take your baby in.



I understand. But I am writing a paper in the process (like as of right now) which is also due this evening - it's 10% of my final exam grade. I am literally about to flip out. I have this test weighing on my shoulders and now because I couldn't get him into the vet. I don't even know which vet to take him to that is outside of town! So that means calling and calling and getting directions and being stuck in this rain and I don't even have a proper carrier for him (it's at my boyfriend's)...like everything is adding up. I am at a loss. And if he does pass on, I am going to completely blame myself. 

What a horrible way to end the semester.


----------



## Cassiebunny (Dec 12, 2012)

Is there someone else who can take him in for you. I do understand about most vets not being capable of treating bunnies. I know that you will do better on your final if you know your precious bunny will be ok.

I also know how hard it is to deal with the stress of college deadlines and pressures and be worried about the health of such a beloved pet.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Dec 12, 2012)

^ I was wondering the same thing, could someone else take him to a vet?


----------



## BrittsBunny (Dec 12, 2012)

No  I really don't have anyone


----------



## agnesthelion (Dec 12, 2012)

So sorry this is happening. I hope your lil guy is okay. Let us know!!


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 12, 2012)

can you call your local vet, explain that you feel it's an emergency and ask if one of the vets who ARE there today could give you a prescription for a motility medication like cisapride/metoclopramide to tide him over until the bunny-savvy vet is available? I would think they'd have a dosing chart somewhere to figure out the correct dosage for a bunny even if the rabbit vet isn't in. if they don't, this site has info - http://www.medirabbit.com/Safe_medication/Safe_drugs_main.htm

best of luck, I hope he feels better really soon!


----------



## Ape337 (Dec 12, 2012)

I totally know what you are going through. I had to rush my rotti to the vet the morning of one of my finals when I was in college. I arrived to the vet in tears and left in tears. Then had to drive straight to my final exam from the vets office, leaving my poor, sick doggie behind. Fortunately the vet was close and school was close too, and my father and brother stayed behind with my dog. I had to just get myself together and take that exam.

Now comes the hard part. If you have absolutely no way to get your bunny to the rabbit vet, and if your current vet office can't help you out by maybe watching him while you are at school? Here's what you're left with:
1. Finish that paper
2. Take that exam
If your professors are anything like mine were they're not going to take a late paper, and they're not going to let you take that exam late either.

Just do what you can for your bunny while you are still there, and maybe leave him with plenty to eat while you are gone. It might help if you got as much as you could into his belly between now and then. You can't beat yourself up right now. This is the eleventh hour. Good luck. Prayers and hugs out to you!


----------



## BrittsBunny (Dec 12, 2012)

Just wanted to update everyone before I head out to my final.

I ended up taking Wrangler to the vet. I just couldn't bare to see him so sick. It was eating away at me.

I'll give more of an update later, but I just wanted to let everyone know that the vet did NOT feel a blockage and he said that the prognosis looked positive for Wrangler. I couldn't have been more happier. He prescribed Metoclopramide to help move his system. He'll be on it for the next several days. I am so incredibly glad that I rushed him to the vet - even if it was 30-45 minutes away. The vet also said that Wrangler is very healthy and that his teeth/molars look great. Whew! 

I know that we aren't out of the woods quite yet, but at least everything is starting to look up!

Thanks everyone so much for the advice, thoughts, and prayers!!!!!!!!

But please keep on praying!!


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm SO glad you were able to get a motility medication for him - that should help a lot!


----------



## Happi Bun (Dec 12, 2012)

That is great news! Sending healing vibes.


----------



## Pipp (Dec 12, 2012)

You have to determine the source of the problem but in most cases the ONLY reason to give food in the first 24 hours is to prevent liver issues, and all that takes is a few drops of calories, even just a little honey and water. Most often gas issues are resolved by long tummy massages, mild exercise and high doses of gas meds (although I'm questioning the effectiveness of the latter). 

A sick rabbit can be hydrated by syringing some warm fluids, but there is no need to force feed, especially during the first 12 hours of anorexia, although in particular obese rabbits need a few calories. After 24 hours, force feeding is necessary though.

Its important to keep the rabbit warm and try and address the pain issues (although most pain meds can't be given on an empty stomach). 

But I can't stress the importance of the long tummy massages enough! 


sas ray:


----------



## BrittsBunny (Dec 12, 2012)

OKAY so I do have a quick question before I leave!

Wrangler is trembling - you can almost see/feel wave-like vibration going on in his hind-end. What the heck does this mean? I've never seen something like that before. I took a video of it but I'll have to upload it later. I am hoping that it's just his body trying to get moving again!


----------



## Pipp (Dec 12, 2012)

Too late now, but could be a pain/gas response. Keep him warm. How is he?


----------



## BrittsBunny (Dec 13, 2012)

Pipp said:


> Too late now, but could be a pain/gas response. Keep him warm. How is he?



Too late for what?

And Wrangler is doing wonderful this morning. He is back to his normal, chipper, ornery self! I just gave him a dose of his motility meds and then tried to give him a little bit of water afterwards via syringe and boy did he put up a fuss! And here yesterday he was poked and prodded hardly without a fight! SO thankful that he is feeling MUCH better!


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Dec 13, 2012)

I think Pipp just meant that she had replied too late for her response to be terribly relevant, as in you'd already left for your test etc.

Glad he's doing better! They always pick the worst times to scare us like that eh? I hope the exam went well.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm so glad everything worked out and he's feeling much better!


----------

